

Declarative vs. Imperative Programming for the Web - b00gizm
http://www.codenugget.co/2015/03/05/declarative-vs-imperative-programming-web.html

======
leppr
As someone who isn't familiar with FP this was kind of hard to understand, the
sentences were often too convoluted.

